# This is a payed Mac program to build a bootable cf card (and a live system) I havnt tried yet.



## vectoravtech (Dec 30, 2022)

Disk Drill, I did install MacOS Big Sur that im on now. My Macbook Pro started with High Sierra but it was a lemon so I payed to get the partitioning sceme fixed and they installed Monterey.
I probably saved $100 installing Big Sur myself, The Pro version uses dmg files.

I had to use the chrome store custom toolbars because that thin, disappearing scrollbar isn't fun. I found out that the volume is inside the tubes icon in Big Sur and the screenshot app is inside the other section. In Monterey the screenshot is inside the toolbar.


----------



## claes (Dec 30, 2022)

I don’t really understand your post but you can make bootable media with disk utility


----------



## vectoravtech (Dec 30, 2022)

claes said:


> I don’t really understand your post but you can make bootable media with disk utility


I dont think disk utility can make it live.


----------



## claes (Dec 30, 2022)

I haven’t tried since 10.12 or so but you could back then, maybe that’s changed though?


----------

